# "Have I already had coronavirus? How would I know and what should I do?"



## Brendan Burgess (2 Apr 2020)

A very good article 









						Have I already had coronavirus? How would I know and what should I do?
					

Covid-19 symptoms, when they occur, vary widely and undertesting means many people have probably been unwittingly infected




					www.theguardian.com


----------

